# Suche 2-3 MB Speicherplatz und eine Möglichkeit ein wenig Java Code laufen zu lassen



## Marius Heil (11. September 2009)

Hi,

bin gerade dabei einen Java Socketserver zu schreiben, der funktioniert inzwischen auch schon mit Raumverwaltung und anderen Gimmicks.
Um jetzt mal ein wenig die Pingzeiten, etc auszutesten brauche ich einen kleinen aber feinen Webhost bei dem ich eine mysql Datenbank habe, Java ausführen kann und natürlich auch 2-3, von mir aus auch mehr MB Speicherplatz.
Der Socketserver verursacht keine wirkliche CPU Last.
Kennt ihr da irgendeinen Anbieter?
Ich nehme mal an, dass ich SSH Zugriff brauche um den Server auszuführen, mit Tomcat oder so mag ich mich nicht unbedingt rumärgern.

Danke schonmal für alle Antworten


----------



## Larrywayn (11. September 2009)

Setze doch einen HomeServer auf. Musst du ja sogar nur die Ports freigeben, die du dem ServerSocket übergibst. Mysql sollte ja schon laufen. Wenn du nicht immer deine IP nach gucken willst, kannst du auch Dyndns nutzen. Bei mir klappt das immer wunderbar. So hat man die volle Kontrolle über alles.
Da man auch der Einzige ist, der auf die Leitung zugreift, gibt es eigentlich keine Probleme. RealLife-Bedingungen sehen eh anders aus dann ^^


----------



## Marius Heil (11. September 2009)

Und da hast du das Problem auch bereits angesprochen. Mein Homeserver läuft ja astrein und mein Socketserver auch, aber zum testen sollte natürlich irgendwo da draußen in der weiten Welt ein PC stehen der das übernimmt, damit ich hier nicht immer pingzeiten von 2 ms habe ;-)

Gruß


----------



## Larrywayn (12. September 2009)

Deshalb DynDns ^^ Da braucht das schon länger, weil die Adresse erstmal aufgelöst werden muss. Sollte zumindest seinen Dienst erstmal tun.
Aber ich fände das auch interessant solche Möglichkeiten abseits vom Homeserver zu entdecken


----------



## Marius Heil (12. September 2009)

Dyndns hab ich auch laufen und es war auch praktisch zum testen der Flashplayer Sicherheitspolicy. Aber selbst wenn das über dyndns läuft hab ich 2 ms Ping. Der wird einmal eine Namensauflösung machen und die benutzt er dann. Geht also immer noch zu fix, irgendein Webhosting bräuchte es.


----------



## chmee (12. September 2009)

Wenn Dein Server quasi zuhause steht, dann wird per dyndns auch nicht durch die Weiten des Netzes geschleust, sondern die Auflösungabfrage ergibt, bleib zuhause. Wenn nämlich Du (zB186.77.33.22) zu Dir(186.77.33.22) geroutet werden sollst, wird -denk ich- sogar Dein Router schon sagen, Routing bleibt intern.

Zum Server. Hmm. Nein da fällt mir nix ein, aber wie sieht es aus mit einem Nachbar, der Dir testweise seine DSL-Leitung zur Verfügung stellt, womit Du auf Deine Leitung ansprichst. Damit hättest Du garantiert einen externen Zugriff über das Netz, somit längere Latenzen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. September 2009)

Was ist das denn genau, Marius? Sonst könnte ich das Programm entweder auf einem der Server installieren oder, ab ca. Mitte kommender Woche, dir auch eine XEN-Instanz (also ein virtualisierter Server) anbieten.

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------



## Larrywayn (12. September 2009)

Also DynDns löst sicher auch im Netz auf. Weil der Pc ja vorher nicht weiß, dass die Adresse (mein.dyndns.org) auf die IP zeigt, die man selber hat, bevor er den DNS Server nach DynDns gefragt hat und deren DNS Server nach mein.dyndns xD. Außerdem hat ich auch öfters das Problem dass ich über die Adresse dann nicht zu erreichen war direkt über die IP aber schon ^^ 

Was man auch machen könnte einen Download starten, welcher die Leitung vollständig auslastet und dann den Server ansprechen ansonsten halt wirklich den Pc mit Server anlassen und von woanders gucken Schule/Arbeit/Freunde.

oder halt das nette Angebot annehmen, wenn es den passt xD


----------



## Marius Heil (12. September 2009)

Ich geh auch stark davon aus, dass das routing über dyndns eher unnütz ist in diesem Fall, und wie gesagt denke ich halt auch, dass er nen DNS cache benutzt und nicht für jede Abfrage den Dyndns Server benutzt.
Zu dem was ich programmiere. Es ist ein Socketserver der in Java geschrieben ist und mit mehren Threads verschiedene Anfragen von Flash Clients akzeptiert, Räume verwaltet, Korrdinaten der Spieler speichert und an die anderen raussendet. Alles was man eben braucht um in "Echtzeit" mit anderen zusammenzuspielen. Dabei habe ich jeden Aspekt auf so geringe Datenmenge wie nur möglich abgestimmt (so weit das Flash halt zulässt).
@Arne: Ist nett, danke, aber ich mag dir nicht zu viel Arbeit machen. Da ich derzeit noch am testen von dem Server bin muss ich den andauernd neu hochladen, etc. Vom Flashteil steht bisher ein funktionsfähiges Spiel, was ich allerdings komplett nach AS3 portieren muss. Höchstwahrscheinlich kann ich es dann ohnehin von vorne neu aufbauen.

Ihr kennt euch da wahrscheinlich besser aus als ich: Wenn ich ein Java Programm auf einem Server laufen lassen will brauch ich dazu wohl eine installierte JVM und SSH Zugriff, da werde ich wohl nciht drumrum kommen, oder? Das werden die wenigsten auf einem shared Hoster anbeiten, muss ich mich da nach einem virtuellen Server umsehen?
Und das mit dem DSL Anschluss vom Nachbarn könnte wirklich ne Idee sein. Da ich ohnehin anfang nächsten Monats in Stuttgart studieren werde (bisher aber noch auf WG suche bin ;-)) werde ich wohl hier bei mir zuhause irgendne alte Kiste als Server einrichten, da kann ich dann nach Herzenslust rumkonfigurieren wie ich will.

Viele Grüße,
Marius


----------

